# JTextArea säubern



## Creeep (25. Jan 2010)

Tag,

Ich habe ein eher kleines Problem worauf ich aber nirgends eine Antwort finde.

Weiß einer einen Befehl mit dem ich meine JTextArea sauber mache?

Danke im vorraus

MfG Creeep


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2010)

wenn du noch die übliche Java Sprache verwendest, etwa 'jtextarea Inhalt löschen', dann weiß es auch
Google


----------



## Creeep (25. Jan 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, is gelöst =)


----------

